# mud motor question



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I have an oppurtunity to purchase a mud motor for a pretty good price. It is a 22hp beavertail. I have a 1475 polarkraft and was wondering if this is enough horsepower to safely get me in and out if I were to try and get into some of the marshes on the bay. I realize I have to use my head in chosing my days regardless and I probally wouldn't even attempt to try and get out this year with all the low water reports I have been hearing. I would take next summer to scout and get used to the motor. Also what modifications would I need on my boat. I have never owned a mud motor before, I just have a 25 hp prop on it now. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

My buddy has a 12 HP longtail on a 1448 and it does fine. You should be set with that. I'll tell you one thing, it's the best investment he's made as far as duck hunting. You'll never want an outboard again!


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

That is more than enough motor for that boat. Just don't overload the boat and expect it to push you through skim water. The way things are going that may be the only kind of motor that will go anywhere.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

It will do fine especially as a shallow water motor. I have a 13 on mine and I really like it. It won't push me across a mud flat but does great in just a little water that would shear pins on an outboard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm going to disagree with the others and maybe some clarification on what you have there.

(Not familiar with a polar 1475 - typo?)

Mud motor Rigs are like a balance beam of weighing out HP, length, width, transom height, to hull configuration.


I had a 25 long tail on a polar 1448 allweld, mod v


Sucked big time - I couldn't take it going 11mph

It's amazing what the hull width and type will do for your mud performance.

Length is always better than width. Short and wide is like trying to push a sheet of plywood against the water vs a plank 

My reco would be to give a shout to Jim over at freeway sports in Fenton 


For sure, he's put together more mud rigs in Michigan than anyone else. He'll give the straight skinny on what you're going to run into


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I would have to second what you say after I called Jim about float pods. He advised to save my money for a more narrow boat if I was going to stick with a long tail. But as I said it gets me where a regular motor would not and the price was right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it a surface drive? Or is it a longtail? My surface drive 23 hp go devil will push my 1760 low roughneck 18 MPH loaded 2 guys and gear. It will go through water as low as 7 inches at full speed. Surface drives give you better high speed. Longtails can go more places but sacrifice top end.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

The beam width is 75 on the top of the boat, the registation I got when I bought the boat (used) said 1475 but I think the last 2 numbers are usually how wide the boat is on the bottom? Never measured that but the width of the bottom of the boat but it is pretty wide and fairly deep which I wanted and is a modified v.

Haven't seen the motor but it was described to me as a 22hp beavertail mud motor. Not very familiar with these, thats why I am looking for advice before I jump into something. Even if I can get it for a good deal I don't want to be stuck with something that doesn't serve its purpose, I have done this in the past and don't want to go down that road again.

I will take your advice on calling the guy who has put together all those boats. I would rather spend more to get what I need vs. buying something just to get a "good deal". The boat is short and wide vs long and narrow. I wanted this with my son starting out in the next few years and having my first dog with me. Have typically hunted inland lakes but want to be able to get into marshes and expand my options a little so just need to know what it is I will need for that particular boat. Won't be getting rid of the boat. It has a new quik-set blind and will serve dual purpose to take my kids out fishing in. That is where the deep part of this particular boat is nice, they feel safe, want to go, and have fun, and it is a nice duck rig, just would like to set it up with mud motor, surface drive or whatever I need to get into shallower marshes that I cannot get into now. Something I want to experience with my kids as they enter into the sport. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Just went on the beavertail website to do a little reasearch and came across performance pods. Again, I am clueless and just learning about mud motors and what you need on your boat for them. The boat I have has a v-shaped bench in the back and a wide platform in the front. Both are filled with foam. The boat is open between the two. This layout is working out nice with taking my dad and my dog now and will eventually be nice when my kids (oldest is 7 with 3 behind him) start hunting.

I assume I will need to add the performance pods on the back of the boat to aid in running in shallow water. Are these welded on?

Also if I were to switch back in forth from mud motor to prop in the summer what effect will it have when I run my prop?

Finally another member on here mention they had a similar boat (short and wide) with a mud motor and it didn't work out too well. Just wondering if they had the performance pods and how much of a difference they make? If adding those pods would help after looking at new motor pricing and knowing what I can get this motor for I want to keep my options open to see if there is a way to make this work. I will call freeway motor sports but there are lots of folks on here that have good info to share. Thanks again.


----------



## Fowl life (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a 16' Crestliner with a 21hp long shaft mud buddy, these motors are amazing. Definitely not a speed motor, but will get you in the spots where you would think its impossible! Best investment motor I have ever bought! I would highly recommend playing around with the motor before heading on a big trip. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Sage XP said:


> The beam width is 75 on the top of the boat, the registation I got when I bought the boat (used) said 1475 but I think the last 2 numbers are usually how wide the boat is on the bottom? Never measured that but the width of the bottom of the boat but it is pretty wide and fairly deep which I wanted and is a modified v.
> 
> Haven't seen the motor but it was described to me as a 22hp beavertail mud motor. Not very familiar with these, thats why I am looking for advice before I jump into something. Even if I can get it for a good deal I don't want to be stuck with something that doesn't serve its purpose, I have done this in the past and don't want to go down that road again.
> 
> I will take your advice on calling the guy who has put together all those boats. I would rather spend more to get what I need vs. buying something just to get a "good deal". The boat is short and wide vs long and narrow. I wanted this with my son starting out in the next few years and having my first dog with me. Have typically hunted inland lakes but want to be able to get into marshes and expand my options a little so just need to know what it is I will need for that particular boat. Won't be getting rid of the boat. It has a new quik-set blind and will serve dual purpose to take my kids out fishing in. That is where the deep part of this particular boat is nice, they feel safe, want to go, and have fun, and it is a nice duck rig, just would like to set it up with mud motor, surface drive or whatever I need to get into shallower marshes that I cannot get into now. Something I want to experience with my kids as they enter into the sport. Thanks for any advice.


There is the confusion, you measure at the bottom for beam width.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think the width of the boat is going kill you like others said but if your not looking to set any speed records and can get it for a good price it will work for shallow marshes.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I would ask the guy selling it if it would be alright to clamp it on your boat and you two take it for a test run. I don't think that would be too far out of the question. Then you'll know for sure, no surprises. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Sage XP said:


> Just went on the beavertail website to do a little reasearch and came across performance pods. Again, I am clueless and just learning about mud motors and what you need on your boat for them. The boat I have has a v-shaped bench in the back and a wide platform in the front. Both are filled with foam. The boat is open between the two. This layout is working out nice with taking my dad and my dog now and will eventually be nice when my kids (oldest is 7 with 3 behind him) start hunting.
> 
> I assume I will need to add the performance pods on the back of the boat to aid in running in shallow water. Are these welded on?
> 
> ...


The pods can be welded or bolt on, the directions are on the site. Again speed can't be an issue for you if you use these. It essentially turns your boat into a canoe, it will never get on plane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

and that's about the last thing you should do on your boat (adding pods).

sounds like you have 1454, 20" transom. and if it's like the one I"m thinking of, it's all weld .100-.125.

basically: a tank.

My guess is that you're going to be severely underwhelmed with throwing any longtail on it. as you beef up the HP to try and move it, you're just adding more weight to an already heavy rig and you're just going to "push" water.

i know you said you don't want to off the hull, but you really have two options; fit the motor deal to a good hull for it or... keep the hull and throw a 23-25hort tail.

again, my best advise would be to talk to Jim @ freeway for someone local.
or going right to the mfg; talk to Mike over at MudBuddy in Utah or Warren Coco @ GoDevil.

tell them the specs of your rig and what you want to throw on it.
more than likely, they're going to tell you it's a bad marriage.

(case in point: look at Warrens boats - there's a reason they're long(er) and narrow.)

just my $.02
been right in your position. have since graduated to a 17' with a black death 4500


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Branta could you post a link to Warrens boats? Thinking about a mud rig and wondering if anyone runs a Copperhead on a 1436, the lady there suggested the 12hp? We usually hunt three guys with about 3 dozen decoys and wondering how much weight people put in them and feel safe. The boat is a 1436 and we were actually thinking of getting a mod v 14 footer so the front end is never in jeapordy of going under. We mainly hunt the managed units. Just looking for the best rig for maybe 4 four guys if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Boyd said:


> Branta could you post a link to Warrens boats? Thinking about a mud rig and wondering if anyone runs a Copperhead on a 1436, the lady there suggested the 12hp? We usually hunt three guys with about 3 dozen decoys and wondering how much weight people put in them and feel safe. The boat is a 1436 and we were actually thinking of getting a mod v 14 footer so the front end is never in jeapordy of going under. We mainly hunt the managed units. Just looking for the best rig for maybe 4 four guys if anyone has suggestions.


1436 loaded with gear and 2 guys about max. ran that rig for years. sank it twice with a 20hp on it. lol. u want to hunt 4 guys start lookin bigger or 2 boats.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Four in a 1436 topper style Jon is asking for a dunkin

Two guys and a 13 longtail would be a good GMA rig/ ditch only running

Think tractor vs auto; not getting there anytime soon, but nothing's stopping you either

---------

Warrens boat comment: should've been clearer - warren coco of go-devil

Go devil boats.
Great marsh boats all narrow beam (except their blind barge rig)

Again, my biggest reco (that I wish I took myself back in the day) would be to contact the pros and layout what you want to do, what you have


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

We've done it in a 1436 but it was an older Alumacraft and seemed to be more stable and never had a fear of dunking it. We run 2 boats now when we have 4 guys and we haven't put 3 in the 1436 yet just to be safe. I'm thinking a 14 mod v that says 700lbs should hold 1000lbs. because it always seems like we are overloaded in the smaller boats and they don't sink. And let the comments commence.... We don't head out into any deep parts of the lake and usually take it pretty slow.


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

I must have got lucky on my marriage. I have a 20hp Honda Go-Devil on an old 16' sea nymph v. 3 guys and gear I can get almost 15mph. Couldn't be happier.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

